

Now this is a job posting - yazinsai
http://whitepayments.com/employee-1

======
MrBuddyCasino
Very nice. Sounds like a bunch of guys I'd like to work with, if I had any
clue about security.

Only thing I missed was an "about" page, introducing the founders, pictures
are a plus. Also, who is investing and how much runway do they have are
questions any sane employee would have to ask anyway.

